# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  "Lang bellen met gsm verhoogt risico op kanker" - Het Laatste Nieuws

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum



----------


## meneereddie

Op het moment dat we gaan bellen met een mobieltje, komt er een verbinding tot stand.

De ontvanger en de zender worden op dat moment in het mobietje in werking gezet.

Maar de dakantennes van de telefoonmaatschappijen, (die meerendeels op hoge gebouwen staan) zenden en ontvangen 24 uur pd, 7 dagen pw, 365(6) dagen per jaar. (of je nou belt, of niet)

Welke straling is dan slechter?

De straling van en naar het mobieltje, of de straling van en naar de dakantennes?


Is dat al eens onderzocht en vergeleken met elkaar?

----------

